# Manzanita



## sam (Oct 30, 2012)

[attachment=12877][attachment=12878][attachment=12879] Thank you David Keller.
On a trip to Oklahoma a few months ago I stopped in to visit with fellow turner David & as generous as usual, he gifted to me a piece of Manzanita.
I had never turned this homely looking stuff before & really had a tuff time for a couple of days & sat it asside. When I put it back onto my lathe, things went almost too smoothly.
Here is the result.


----------



## TimR (Oct 30, 2012)

That David is a generous one...but truth be told, this piece looks much too solid for him and I suspect he didn't have the patience to let it decay to the point where he would have felt up to the challenge of it! :rofl2:
All kidding aside, cool piece. What is your finish anyway? I've got a single chunk of some manzanita, but haven't turned it yet. Looking for ideas on best finishes for this wood.


----------



## DKMD (Oct 30, 2012)

Way to go, Sam! I love turning this stuff, but it can be a bit on the hard side especially on the outside of the piece where it more dry. Thanks for sharing that walnut burl with me(Sam is the generous one)!


----------



## sam (Oct 30, 2012)

Yes, It was a really fun project & the first time that I used Wood Turners Finish by General Finishes.........6 coats, sand lightly with 1500, 6 more coats, sand lightly with 1500 again & 3 step buff with tripoli, white diamond, & wax.
That will be my # 1 finish from now on.



> Way to go, Sam! I love turning this stuff, but it can be a bit on the hard side especially on the outside of the piece where it more dry. Thanks for sharing that walnut burl with me(Sam is the generous one)!


----------



## phinds (Oct 30, 2012)

Really nice !

I've heard that stuff's a bear to turn.


----------



## myingling (Oct 31, 2012)

Nice work ,,,Thats some good lookin wood


----------



## DomInick (Oct 31, 2012)

Awesome burl. Nice turning.


----------

